# Advise needed



## michechell (Feb 25, 2013)

I am new to this site and I have been considering acquiring my coding certification. I wanted to know which certification I should obtain first CPC or CPC-H? I already have my Assoc and Bachelor degrees however most jobs require billing or coding certifications.  I want to have the best opportunity to obtaining a better paying job. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## JLindeborg (Feb 25, 2013)

*nore info?*

What are you currently doing for work?  It is difficult to give any advice without knowing what you have for experience.  What are your degrres in, are they healthcare related, etc.


----------



## michechell (Feb 28, 2013)

I have my Assoc. in business with a concentration of medical billing and coding. My Bachelors degree is in Business with a concentration of healthcare management. I have working in the medical field for about 10+ years. I have experience in workers comp reprising, self pay, prior authorizations for medicaid and customer service.


----------

